# Independent article



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hello, thought I would post this independent article as it features me! x
Lee


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

very true - thankyou - here we go

http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/leading-articles/leading-article-ivf-womens-health-must-come-first-7743399.html


----------

